# Nipple area sunday 9/17



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

So I was out the nipple last Sunday well about 12 miles ese. Did anyone else see the red boat and small plane flying around for about 5 hours. Anyone know what they were doing 100% without a doubt? 

Btw we caught a few black fin and one mahi?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just picking up a package that’s all. Please delete original post


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Tuna spotter or square grouper!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

They were trying to get something thats for sure....just want some 100% for sure information haha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They were searching fer the piece of the Massachusetts that's floating around...


----------

